# Adult (Not Baby) Tears



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

So my HC, aka dwarf baby tears, came in. I overdid it with the order. I ordered a bit (lot) more than I needed, plus the vendor, Planted Aquariums Central, gave me two more. On the upside, I don't have to wait for anything to grow in =D. I just have to wait for it to root down.

I did learn one lesson, though. Next time, I am doing mesh. I am so tired that this adult almost cried. Plus I'm not quite done yet, lol. It doesn't look good yet, but once it roots down, and I can start trimming, I will have a happy little garden.

Has anyone else overdone it with planting aquariums? Share your story!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I feel like this every time I try replant a tank with anubias from my main tank. The plants grow so tightly together that it always looks like less than it really is. I often have too many plants for the driftwood I want to cover and then have no idea what to do with the extras. Can't really throw out anubias extras...


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, I feel the same way with the HC. My first thought was that there was money out the window, but I just can't do it. So here comes a reshape of my scaping idea. =/


----------

